# First IUI/injectables buddy plz :-)



## aimze

hi ladies!

looking for a few ladies to join me. im on month 20 of ttc and having iui next month.

i had the hsg last week which was all clear. i have a low egg reserve and OH has poor quality swimmers! 3 counts ranging from 5-19mil under 60% motility. 
any oneelse similar to share your may journey? 

x


----------



## Stardust1

Hi there:flower: I'm starting my first DIUI cycle in about a weeks time, as soon as the witch puts in an appearance, first time I've ever been looking forward to seeing her:haha: We have been trying since June 2010 and discovered last October my husband has zero sperm and in January we found out it was due to klinefelters syndrome. We were given the option of microTese but told we had less than a 5% chance of finding any immature sperm plus it would mean we had no choice but do ivf and icsi which is a procedure that was beyond us financially. Eventually we decided on using donor sperm and chose the donor from the list. We had our injection training yesterday and all the drugs are ordered so I've just got to go for a scan day 2 of my cycle and then everything starts. Im really excited but really really nervous at the same time, plus very sad still not to be able to have my husbands baby x :cry:
How long do you have before you start?


----------



## aimze

hello  im also waiting for my period to show! not due till 5th may so I've some waiting to do! 

im a bit nervous about the injections but if it will get me our bfp! when is your af due? x


----------



## Stardust1

Hopefully Thursday or Friday. I didn't realise there would be 2 injections on some days though. My poor dh nearly passed out in the nurses room when she was demonstrating so I don't hold out much help he'll offer to do them for me! I'm quite pleased we have the preloaded pen for 2 of the drugs though saves me messing up the doses lol :) We are also having the progesterone gel suppositories after the IUI that look a bit icky.


----------



## rbtrying

I am waiting for AF to come and this is going to be my first Famera & injectables iui cycle. I have to call on cd 1 to schedule cd 2 or 3 scan, blood work, & injection training. I am nervous and so hopeful that this is our cycle. I am hopeful for you all too!! Good luck everyone. 
How was the cd 2 scan?


----------



## aimze

hi rb!

im waiting to call them...estimate cd1 to be may 4th. 

v.nervous about injections an really hoping were first time lucky! 

x


----------



## rbtrying

Hi aimze!! I take my last prog. pill tonight and I am supposed to see AF within a week, supposed to be the key word since my body never seems to cooperate with any fertility meds. I was supposed to do a clomid iui this past cycle bit it was cancelled because my folicles never grew large enough and I didn't ovulate, so that was sad. I also had a large cyst on my left ovary that we are hoping is gone. I am very hopeful for this upcoming cycle! I hope we both get our bfp this cycle!!


----------



## aimze

yes loads of baby dust your way! 

Its hard to compare where you fit in because i haven't had any info from my specialist only call us on cd1 for injections an start the process so i have a lot of questions for them! 

my period was 3days late this month when i had to call them for my hsg so really hope it comes on time!!! 

not really sure why im on injections as i do ov on my own. guessing its because i had blood tests back which showed a slight low ovarian reserve.

also its prob cos my oh SA only just qualifies for iui so they want us to have the best chance of a bfp !!!

x


----------



## Kazzababba

Hey ladies
I'd love 2 join in. I'm due 2 start my first iui around 3rd may an looking for cycle buddies:thumbup: I had a hsg last week an my left tube is blocked so we are only aloud do the iui if the follicles are on the right side. So have everything crossed I respond well 2 the granol f injections I also have take a nasel spray. Anyone else on this combination?? My hubby is only having SA tomorrow so hoping its good news. An we are aloud do sample at home once there within an hour so needless 2 say he's happy bout not being stuck in a little side room to produce :haha: 
Let's hope our stay here is a short 1 :flower:


----------



## Kazzababba

aimze said:


> hi rb!
> 
> im waiting to call them...estimate cd1 to be may 4th.
> 
> v.nervous about injections an really hoping were first time lucky!
> 
> x

We are Nearly due 2 start iui same day. Here's 2 hoping there will be no round 2 :flower:


----------



## aimze

hi kazza! when did you have your hsg? i really didnt like it:-( do you think iui feels similar? im hoping my period comes on time ready for day 1! 

x


----------



## Mamali

Hi, am new here, but am due to start my LH injections tomorrow because I tried clomid last two months and it didn't work. So after a few rounds of the injection we will start monitoring the eggs, and if they are good, we will do IUI. My FSH is 9.6, and my husband has a low sperm count, but he has been taking drugs, his sperm will be washed before the IUI.


----------



## Mamali

Hi aimze, I had hsg too. It was hell, but I don't think IUI is painful at all. From what I read, It doesn't take more than 10 minutes, u'l rest a little, then u go about ur normal activities.


----------



## rbtrying

Hi everyone. I am Still waiting for AF to come I wish it would hurry. My re said that if the HSG was a 10 on my pain scale, the iui would be a 3. I have read in other threads that it is way less painful for the iui.


----------



## bb0506

Hi wondering if I can join? Already did 3 rounds clomid and one unsuccessful iui, next Iui will be around the first week of may depending on the follicle size. Alot of you were asking about pain with iui on here? It's not bad at all, and it's super fast, over in probably less than a minute. I took the afternoon off work so I could take it easy. I had some mild cramping afterward, but no real pain.


----------



## rajnin

Hi,

We are having IUI in May (AF due on the 26th April) unless I got lucky this month!

HSG all good
Hubbys test all good
I have a low egg count therefore FS has told us not to hang about....

Good luck everyone, will keep you posted on how my IUI goes if need it ....please all dop the same esp if positive out come


----------



## Kazzababba

Mamali +aimze 
I only did my hsg last week an 2 be honest I felt nothing don't know if that was coz left tube was blocked,the most uncomfortable part for me was when they where inserting the spectrum my uterus is tilted so she was messing bout trying get it in position so I'll be expecting the same for the iui. I read on another tread both eating pineapple core 2 help with implantation after iui did you girls here anything bout that?? 

Rbtrying when is Af due?? Did you try this cycle?? I find only time we want Af to show is when we are excited 2 try something new:thumbup:

Bb0506 have they changed your drugs for this cycle? Or you still on clomid?did you take a trigger shot on your iui? I'm just intrested all docs seem 2 do totally different drugs with iui. Also girls after trigger shot how many hours later do you go in for your iui??

Baby dust 2 us all :flower:


----------



## Kazzababba

rajnin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are having IUI in May (AF due on the 26th April) unless I got lucky this month!
> 
> HSG all good
> Hubbys test all good
> I have a low egg count therefore FS has told us not to hang about....
> 
> Good luck everyone, will keep you posted on how my IUI goes if need it ....please all dop the same esp if positive out come

How amazing would it be 2 find your :bfp: just befor iui. I'm defo out this month I O'd yest but hubby has SA this morning so he has had 2 abstaine since Monday :nope: so we defo missed egg x


----------



## Mamali

Kazzababba I'v never heard anything like that about pineapples. Clomid didn't improve my follicular growth, so the doctor is starting LH injections today, which is my 3rd day into my cycle. He says I'll have to take like 12 to 14 shots before the IUI, and am afraid of shots. Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## Kazzababba

Mamali said:


> Kazzababba I'v never heard anything like that about pineapples. Clomid didn't improve my follicular growth, so the doctor is starting LH injections today, which is my 3rd day into my cycle. He says I'll have to take like 12 to 14 shots before the IUI, and am afraid of shots. Wish me luck everyone.

Iv started googling it about the pineapple core girls an there seems 2 be a lot of feedback so I really think its something we should all consider trying,every little helps an all that:thumbup:
I'm not 2 kean on the injections myself do totally know how your feeling Im going 2 be doing the gonal f injections so hoping for good response.when is your follicle check?? I'll be brought in on day 8..roll on may I just want 2 get started :winkwink:


----------



## aimze

hi ladies...gr8 responce so thanks for joining!

good to hear iui isnt v.painful! 

kazza- hope your OH SA is good...weve improved greatly since the first so it can be done!

x


----------



## Stardust1

Hi all, I went for my initial scan and to collect all my drugs this morning (I'm CD1) and the nurse found 3 large follicles the largest was 12mm. After speaking to the dr at lunchtime they have decided to cancel this cycle as it won't give me a good chance. I'm really gutted, my pcos make my cycles quite long and I'm worried we won't be able to have the donor we picked as they are in such demand and the supply may have been used up by then.


----------



## Mamali

Kazzababba I'll also check about the pineapple, my follicle check will be the day after tomorrow I guess. By then I might have had 6 injections. Today's injection was not bd, had it on my left arm.


----------



## Mamali

Stardust1 sorry about your follicles, oh my God this can be soooooo stressful!!!


----------



## Kazzababba

Stardust1 said:


> Hi all, I went for my initial scan and to collect all my drugs this morning (I'm CD1) and the nurse found 3 large follicles the largest was 12mm. After speaking to the dr at lunchtime they have decided to cancel this cycle as it won't give me a good chance. I'm really gutted, my pcos make my cycles quite long and I'm worried we won't be able to have the donor we picked as they are in such demand and the supply may have been used up by then.

Sorry 2 hear that :flower: but they know what there doing an at least you know it's not happening this month. If you had of went ahead you would of only bein disappointed that the iui hadn't worked not 2 mention the cost.hopefully next month will be your month.xx

Mamali fingers crossed for the follicle check hope it goes well,I have to give myself my own injections into the stomach wich is gonna be prity crap.id say it's sore into the arm. Will you have take progesterone after the iui??

Thanks aimez we get his SA rusults Monday moring so I have everything crossed its good news really don't want 2 have 2 think bout ivf.

Baby dust 2 us all xxx


----------



## bb0506

Kazzababba said:


> Mamali +aimze
> I only did my hsg last week an 2 be honest I felt nothing don't know if that was coz left tube was blocked,the most uncomfortable part for me was when they where inserting the spectrum my uterus is tilted so she was messing bout trying get it in position so I'll be expecting the same for the iui. I read on another tread both eating pineapple core 2 help with implantation after iui did you girls here anything bout that??
> 
> Rbtrying when is Af due?? Did you try this cycle?? I find only time we want Af to show is when we are excited 2 try something new:thumbup:
> 
> Bb0506 have they changed your drugs for this cycle? Or you still on clomid?did you take a trigger shot on your iui? I'm just intrested all docs seem 2 do totally different drugs with iui. Also girls after trigger shot how many hours later do you go in for your iui??
> 
> Baby dust 2 us all :flower:

I'm not sure yet what they are doing with my meds. I had the hcg trigger the last two months as well. Feeling frustrated as clomid seemed to work (as in causing ov) the first two cycles, and the third cycle the dr said it looked like I didn't take it. I only had 1 follicle, and it was small. I had three the month before (when we decided to not do iui yet). I almost cancelled the iui because I didn't have a good feeling about it. I started af today so I have to call and see what they want to do different. Still very puzzled as to why clomid wouldn't work the third time.


----------



## bb0506

Kazzababba I missed you last question: I had the ultrasound on a Thursday, 1 folly 14 mm, Saturday night 9:30 pm trigger, then Monday 9am iui. I thought that seemed far apart but he said it was fine because my follicle was so small Thursday they didn't expect me to ov yet. In hindsight I am convinced I did not ovulate. The first two months on clomid I had major cramping around ov. This month I did not.


----------



## aimze

sorry to hear about that star! lets hope you have a quick cycle. is there not anything they can do to make sure they dont grow too quick?

thanks for letting us know the iui isnt painful...tell us a bit about yiurselves...

im 25, OH 24 trying for around 20months after 4years on microgynon. hopfully getting married soon and plan a date around ttc!! 
were in the midlands, uk and get 3 free iui and 1 ivf....no waiting list for iui but about 18months for ivf. if this doesnt work im going to look into egg sharing for reduced price ivf..might not be applicable as my fsh is low.

x


----------



## bb0506

Aimze: it's interesting to hear how yours works in the UK. I am in the US and we have to pay for it all out of pocket. I have insurance, but it won't cover the iui which is $350 every month and then the ultrasound is another $350 ( which so far my insurance covered most of it- i paid $50, but I'm told that once you start iui they quit paying for it too). So iui ends up being about $700 a month and ivf is thousands, I've heard anywhere from $8k a month. Very expensive here! We don't have the wait list like you but I most likely couldn't afford it anyways if we get to that.


----------



## Stardust1

bb0506 said:


> Aimze: it's interesting to hear how yours works in the UK. I am in the US and we have to pay for it all out of pocket. I have insurance, but it won't cover the iui which is $350 every month and then the ultrasound is another $350 ( which so far my insurance covered most of it- i paid $50, but I'm told that once you start iui they quit paying for it too). So iui ends up being about $700 a month and ivf is thousands, I've heard anywhere from $8k a month. Very expensive here! We don't have the wait list like you but I most likely couldn't afford it anyways if we get to that.

It does depend on where you live in the uk and your circumstances, I have to pay for all my treatments as I have an 11 year old from a previous relationship. My IUI costs £800 for the first cycle (£600 there after) with between £150 & £250 for drugs and £300 for the donor sperm, its a little unfair as my husband has no children and the reason for us having the IUI is that he had azoospermia because of klinefelters syndrome so donor is our only option :(


----------



## aimze

yea your absolutely right...were very fortunate as we tick all the boxes for free treatment...if not there is no way we could afford it and we'd be going down the adoption route. where i used to live in the uk provided 5 iui and 3 ivf for free which is a lot . 

star did you look at egg sharing for ivf? its significanty reduced to like 2k instead of 7k or whatever it is x


----------



## Stardust1

aimze said:


> yea your absolutely right...were very fortunate as we tick all the boxes for free treatment...if not there is no way we could afford it and we'd be going down the adoption route. where i used to live in the uk provided 5 iui and 3 ivf for free which is a lot .
> 
> star did you look at egg sharing for ivf? its significanty reduced to like 2k instead of 7k or whatever it is x

The clinic we use in Southampton actually offers free ivf for egg donors, I think you pay for your drugs though, Im not sure I'd be a candidate though as I am 34. The clinic has an amazingly high success rate for IUI using donor sperm it's 60% so I'm hoping if my ovaries ever behave themselves we will be successful there too so won't need ivf. X


----------



## aimze

60% is amazing!!! fingers are very crossed for yo
so is anyone trying any wives tales for CM or lining?

x


----------



## Kazzababba

aimze said:


> sorry to hear about that star! lets hope you have a quick cycle. is there not anything they can do to make sure they dont grow too quick?
> 
> thanks for letting us know the iui isnt painful...tell us a bit about yiurselves...
> 
> im 25, OH 24 trying for around 20months after 4years on microgynon. hopfully getting married soon and plan a date around ttc!!
> were in the midlands, uk and get 3 free iui and 1 ivf....no waiting list for iui but about 18months for ivf. if this doesnt work im going to look into egg sharing for reduced price ivf..might not be applicable as my fsh is low.
> 
> x

Oh my god your so lucky I'm living in Ireland (Dublin) an everything is out of pocket 1000 euro per iui that covers scans but not drugs.. But I only pay 130 for drugs we have a drugs scheme card an you don't pay over that per month. An if it comes 2 ivf it will be 5000 a pop so prity expensive :growlmad:

I'm 32 aimez an oh is 35 we have a little boy already who is 4 an we have have bein trying 25 months for no#2 but not proving as easy this time around but I still have faith it will happen. Hopefully for all of us :winkwink:

Bb0506 I'm the same iui is going 2 be done 36 hours after trigger it seems very far apart. I think I'm just nervous that of I ovulate befor the iui is done then it won't work. But I guess they know what there doing. I hope :wacko:


----------



## Kazzababba

aimze said:


> 60% is amazing!!! fingers are very crossed for yo
> so is anyone trying any wives tales for CM or lining?
> 
> x

I'm drinking raspberry Leafe tea by the bucket load for lining an evening primrose for the cm an drinking plenty of water but would love any more tips you ladies might have :thumbup:


----------



## aimze

hi kazza!

so did you conceive your first naturally? i dont want to think about a potential 2/3 children...weve always wanted loads of kids an never wanted an only child but.right now id accept the 1!

x


----------



## Kazzababba

aimze said:


> hi kazza!
> 
> so did you conceive your first naturally? i dont want to think about a potential 2/3 children...weve always wanted loads of kids an never wanted an only child but.right now id accept the 1!
> 
> x

I was told in 2008 that I'd prob never fall pregnant naturally that I'd need help due 2 bad endometriosis .. An bang 2 months later not even trying I fell pregnant all by myself,an like that when i was first told I might not have any, I was like if I only had 1 I'd be so happy but now no#2 is all I can think about.. Deep down I thought I'd prove doctors wrong again an do it on my own but 25months in I'll take all the help we can get. But I do feel truly blessed 2 already have 1. 

Star had you trouble conceiving your daughter??


----------



## Stardust1

I was always told I wouldn't have children as I have a prolactinoma (tumour on the pituitary gland in the brain) that they couldn't get under control with drugs, till that is they tried a new medication and within 2 months of starting it I was (unintentionally) pregnant. He's a gorgeous almost 12 year old now. I was only 21 at the time i fell pregnant so probably alot more fertile than I am now, plus my pcos has gotten worse in the past couple of years. We thought for well over a year that it was purely because of me we weren't getting pregnant, so to find out my husband has no sperm was devastating as we thought we were up against it already x


----------



## littlelou6

Stardust1 said:


> aimze said:
> 
> 
> yea your absolutely right...were very fortunate as we tick all the boxes for free treatment...if not there is no way we could afford it and we'd be going down the adoption route. where i used to live in the uk provided 5 iui and 3 ivf for free which is a lot .
> 
> star did you look at egg sharing for ivf? its significanty reduced to like 2k instead of 7k or whatever it is x
> 
> The clinic we use in Southampton actually offers free ivf for egg donors, I think you pay for your drugs though, Im not sure I'd be a candidate though as I am 34. The clinic has an amazingly high success rate for IUI using donor sperm it's 60% so I'm hoping if my ovaries ever behave themselves we will be successful there too so won't need ivf. XClick to expand...

Hi, sorry to butt in, but i read your clinic is in southamton, what clinic do you go to as we go to southampton too, pm me if you wish :thumbup:


----------



## Stardust1

Hi littlelou6 it's the complete fertilty centre at the princess Anne hospital we use, is that the same as you, I know there is another one in Southampton though. X


----------



## drsquid

im on iui number 5. first unmedicated, 2nd and 3rd on femara (where i made 2 good sized follicles),. 4th on gonal f (where i made 5 2cm follicles and 5 15mm follicles). only to find out that when the doc finally did a sperm count on my donor sperm (which i asked for each round and was never done) it turns out it waas crappy. so i didnt really think last month would work.. now of course he insists it is my old eggs and not the crappy sperm.. sigh.. just waiting on af. meds arriving at fedex tomorrow.. everything is out of pocket. the meds are like 2000. last month was 1200 at the doctors alone. (priors were a bit cheaper). so ive wasted like 8000 on bunk sperm. sigh. been looking around for a different clinic but they are all less convenient and have crappy reviews.. sigh


----------



## Kazzababba

Stardust1 said:


> I was always told I wouldn't have children as I have a prolactinoma (tumour on the pituitary gland in the brain) that they couldn't get under control with drugs, till that is they tried a new medication and within 2 months of starting it I was (unintentionally) pregnant. He's a gorgeous almost 12 year old now. I was only 21 at the time i fell pregnant so probably alot more fertile than I am now, plus my pcos has gotten worse in the past couple of years. We thought for well over a year that it was purely because of me we weren't getting pregnant, so to find out my husband has no sperm was devastating as we thought we were up against it already x

I have faith of we done it once we can do it again.just never give up:thumbup: Im a little nervous bout oh SA results on mon but we have a little boy together so I'm hoping that's a sign his swimmers are good an it's just me with the problem.like you iv gotten worse over past 2 years with my endo even have my left tube blocked now.how dose your oh feel about the doner sperm??



Drsquid that's awful that this has happened you,what's the point using doner sperm if they don't check it. I think the clinic should be held responsible for not checking.I'd def look into changing. 

Drsquid an littlelou6 how did you find side effects on gonal f? I start next cycle first iui. Was it though injecting yourself?? Nervous


----------



## Stardust1

He is very sad about the whole situation but he knows its the only way we'll get pregnant, which he wants so badly, we had to have implication councilling but I don't think that helped alot, he worries about a child that's not biologically his rejecting him I think. We only found out about the zero sperm count in October, we were holding out hope it was just a blockage or something, then in January we got the results of the chromosome testing which confirmed it was klinefelters syndrome. Our consultant at the time told us that there was nothing more he could do and we'd have to find a private clinic for DIUI, my husband was offered no councilling or any info on the condition in fact our consultant lost the booklet on klinefelters that the pathologists had sent with the results so just told us to google it! C


----------



## Kazzababba

Stardust1 said:


> He is very sad about the whole situation but he knows its the only way we'll get pregnant, which he wants so badly, we had to have implication councilling but I don't think that helped alot, he worries about a child that's not biologically his rejecting him I think. We only found out about the zero sperm count in October, we were holding out hope it was just a blockage or something, then in January we got the results of the chromosome testing which confirmed it was klinefelters syndrome. Our consultant at the time told us that there was nothing more he could do and we'd have to find a private clinic for DIUI, my husband was offered no councilling or any info on the condition in fact our consultant lost the booklet on klinefelters that the pathologists had sent with the results so just told us to google it! C

Iv never heard of it so cant offer much advice but Doctors can be so cold sometimes your just a number 2 them. Someone who pays there wages.. I understand your husbands fears but there is no way he will reject a child he wants so much,even if not his. Once he sees that precious baby's face for first time it will be love at first sight. Anyone can be a dad but takes a real man 2 step up an be a father.stay strong an everything will work out fine.we all deserve happiness some of us just have a longer road than others 2 get it.xxxx:flower:


----------



## littlelou6

Stardust1 said:


> Hi littlelou6 it's the complete fertilty centre at the princess Anne hospital we use, is that the same as you, I know there is another one in Southampton though. X

Yh thats the same one we go to! :happydance: where in your cycle are you? x


----------



## rbtrying

Hi ladies! The last time I had posted here I had finished taking prometrium to induce AF and I still waiting for AF to arrive to start my first iui cycle. My RE had been monitoring this past cycle for iui and actually cancelled the cycle and started me on prometrium for 12 days to start AF within a week after the last pill. I called my RE Friday bc still no AF and they said give it until Wednesday for AF to start. I never thought of a possible pregnancy bc RE cancelled the cycle for not having large enough follies. I decided today just to do a hpt so that when I called the Dr again if they asked if I.had tested I could say yes.bfn. I used a clear blue digital and to my COMPLETE surprise it said PREGNANT! I so want to believe it but I am so.nervous to, since my RE cancelled this cycle. I can't believe it. I am so so scared it is a false positive. Any ideas?? I am def calling the Dr tomorrow.


----------



## drsquid

rbtrying- wow congrats

kazza- i did my own shots. they are no biggie. the gonal f doesnt hurt at all. the cetrotide is itchy but other than that fine. i felt GREAT on them,. far better than on femara. lots of energy etc. the progesterione on the other hand...

well i bought the sperm from the sperm bank. my clinic felt that there was no reason to test donor sperm cause it is selected for good counts etc. he seemed really surpised when it was crap. bank is giving me free vials..


----------



## aimze

hey rb! wow a bfp! im not sure how it would work with them looking at your eggs then cancelling?

could it have been your eggs had been released that same day?! get a blood test done...i understand your anxiousness an id feel the same but yay for the bfp!

x


----------



## bb0506

Kazzababba said:


> aimze said:
> 
> 
> 60% is amazing!!! fingers are very crossed for yo
> so is anyone trying any wives tales for CM or lining?
> 
> x
> 
> I'm drinking raspberry Leafe tea by the bucket load for lining an evening primrose for the cm an drinking plenty of water but would love any more tips you ladies might have :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey kazzababba and Aimze- I looked in to the Rasberry leaf after reading your posts the other day. I have problems with spotting a couple days before af kicks in, dr isn't concerned, and says this doesn't count as af. But my luteal phase is only 10-11 days depending on when I really start. Anyways, I'm trying this tea now, wanted to know if it has helped either if you? I am up for anything at this point :)


----------



## Kazzababba

rbtrying said:


> Hi ladies! The last time I had posted here I had finished taking prometrium to induce AF and I still waiting for AF to arrive to start my first iui cycle. My RE had been monitoring this past cycle for iui and actually cancelled the cycle and started me on prometrium for 12 days to start AF within a week after the last pill. I called my RE Friday bc still no AF and they said give it until Wednesday for AF to start. I never thought of a possible pregnancy bc RE cancelled the cycle for not having large enough follies. I decided today just to do a hpt so that when I called the Dr again if they asked if I.had tested I could say yes.bfn. I used a clear blue digital and to my COMPLETE surprise it said PREGNANT! I so want to believe it but I am so.nervous to, since my RE cancelled this cycle. I can't believe it. I am so so scared it is a false positive. Any ideas?? I am def calling the Dr tomorrow.

OMG congratulations on your :bfp: that's amazing news have you retested??? Get on to your doc straight away. No idea how it would of happened with them cancelling your cycle but maybe that's why it all looked strange an they cancelled coz you were already pregnant. Do a clear blue that tells you how long your gone. You've just given me a buzz of hope that it can happen any of us. Keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## Kazzababba

bb0506 said:


> Kazzababba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimze said:
> 
> 
> 60% is amazing!!! fingers are very crossed for yo
> so is anyone trying any wives tales for CM or lining?
> 
> x
> 
> I'm drinking raspberry Leafe tea by the bucket load for lining an evening primrose for the cm an drinking plenty of water but would love any more tips you ladies might have :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey kazzababba and Aimze- I looked in to the Rasberry leaf after reading your posts the other day. I have problems with spotting a couple days before af kicks in, dr isn't concerned, and says this doesn't count as af. But my luteal phase is only 10-11 days depending on when I really start. Anyways, I'm trying this tea now, wanted to know if it has helped either if you? I am up for anything at this point :)Click to expand...

I'm exact same 10-11 day lp an like your doc mine is not concerned. I haven noticed a huge difference but my periods are not as heavy. I figure can't do much harm to keep drinking I also take 100 mg b6 it's also ment lengthen lp I'm taking it bout 3 month if anything my skin an nails are good :)

Thanks drsquid I'm sure once I get over first injection I'll be fine. At least the sperm bank is giving you more free of charge fingers crossed its extra good stuff. We just waiting on call today we get oh SA results today x


----------



## rbtrying

Kazz- thank you so much. I went in for blood work and I am now anxiously awaiting the results. Never wanted the Dr to call so bad. Never give up hope I was blown away with this bfp.


----------



## rbtrying

Just got a call from my Dr with my results from blood work, she said, "congratulations you are Def pregnant"!!! Nothing has ever sounded so amazing! They said my levels are great. They gave me two numbers 5405 and 15.78. I am not sure what they mean or how they compare, but the guess by the # I am 5 1/2 weeks. I have my first ultrasound Friday, so scared but excited!! Thank you all for your support, never give up!!!


----------



## drsquid

well no injectibles for me this cycle.. cysts on both ovaries. decided im going to try an unmedicated cycle rather than skip a round. ordered new sperm this guy has reported pregnancies but turns out so did the one with the bunk sperm so... who knows


----------



## bb0506

Drsquid- good luck this round! Maybe this donor will work out better.

Kazzababba- I tried b6 when I first realized I had a short LP, and I started having vision problems! It was scary. I stopped and it improved. I was having flashes in my left eye, I guess it can cause neuro issues in some people, lucky me ;) I've replaced my regular tea with the Rasberry leaf, it's not bad.

I scheduled my ultrasound to check my follicles- next Thursday the 3rd. They did increase my clomid since I didn't respond this last cycle. Hoping the increase helps. If not then on to injectables the following cycle.


----------



## Chcltbnny

Hi, 

I am pretty new on this site and find all the postings - a lot of encouragement for this journey that I am going on to finally start the family that I have always wanted. 

Tomorrow is Day 3 from me and my first rounds of injectibles (Menopur). I am ok with giving my self shots but a little nervous as to what to expect from them and just the whole process in general. 

I, too, am hoping that there isnt a round two.

~C


----------



## Kazzababba

rbtrying said:


> Just got a call from my Dr with my results from blood work, she said, "congratulations you are Def pregnant"!!! Nothing has ever sounded so amazing! They said my levels are great. They gave me two numbers 5405 and 15.78. I am not sure what they mean or how they compare, but the guess by the # I am 5 1/2 weeks. I have my first ultrasound Friday, so scared but excited!! Thank you all for your support, never give up!!!

That is amazing I'm so happy for you an wow 5 1/2weeks thats great good luck with your ultra sound. Hope you plan on sticking round an letting is know how all is going.wishing you a safe an happy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## Kazzababba

Well ladies good news oh sperm is perfect couldn't of asked for better results:happydance: so just have wait on AF to show an all systems go for first iui an hopefully only 1:winkwink:

Drsquid what a bummer bout cysts hopefully they be gone by next month.but you never know this unmedicated cycle could be your month for :bfp: the new sperm could do the trick 

Bb506 I get a twitch in my eye when it happens I reduce dose for few days should prob stop taking lol really liking what I'm reading bout the pineapple core you start from day of iui for five days an it helps implantation I'm gonna give it ago :thumbup:

Welcome chcltbnny your right its good to have people who understand an can share your journey. How long are you trying to conceive? Had you bein on anything befor the injectables. This will be my first round of injectables 2,also first iui. Xxx


----------



## Mamali

rbtrying congrats on your bfp, soooo happy 4 u!
Kazza am happy 4 u too about the sperm, wish u all the best. Started monitoring my follicles today, and we've gotten one which is 18mm already, the doctor said its really good. So iui is possible, am a bit excited. Kazza pls explain more on the pineapple if u don't mind, thanks!


----------



## bb0506

Kazzababba said:


> Well ladies good news oh sperm is perfect couldn't of asked for better results:happydance: so just have wait on AF to show an all systems go for first iui an hopefully only 1:winkwink:
> 
> Drsquid what a bummer bout cysts hopefully they be gone by next month.but you never know this unmedicated cycle could be your month for :bfp: the new sperm could do the trick
> 
> Bb506 I get a twitch in my eye when it happens I reduce dose for few days should prob stop taking lol really liking what I'm reading bout the pineapple core you start from day of iui for five days an it helps implantation I'm gonna give it ago :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome chcltbnny your right its good to have people who understand an can share your journey. How long are you trying to conceive? Had you bein on anything befor the injectables. This will be my first round of injectables 2,also first iui. Xxx

I have also heard about the pineapple thing. Just wondering-- is your progesterone low too? My first cycle of clomid it was 10.9, second cycle it was 14, third cycle he didn't want me to test it. He also doesn't think I need supplemental progesterone. So they say nothing's wrong, but I would think a shirt LP and low progesterone are problems?! This is the specialist I've only seen two months however, so I'm trying to give him a chance, but I still feel like my concerns are going unheard. 
That's great about your husbands sa, it's nice to be able to rule that out :) well anymore ideas to help the LP are always welcome! Thanks for your support.


----------



## Kazzababba

Mamali said:


> rbtrying congrats on your bfp, soooo happy 4 u!
> Kazza am happy 4 u too about the sperm, wish u all the best. Started monitoring my follicles today, and we've gotten one which is 18mm already, the doctor said its really good. So iui is possible, am a bit excited. Kazza pls explain more on the pineapple if u don't mind, thanks!

18mm wow that's great.. Well from what iv read pineapple core has bromelain which is ment to help with implantation you buy 1 pineapple cut it into 5 sections an from day of iui for 5 days only you eat a section each day. Making sure 2 eat core. It's ment be very chewy to eat. But if you google it you will get loads of info.

Bb506 my doctor says my progesterone is fine but I still only have 10-11 days lp even when I was on progesterone cyclogest suppositories it made no difference clomid is also ment up progesterone an that made no difference to lp same with raspberry Leafe an b6 nothing has moved it to 14 days so I think 10-11 is just a normal lp for my body


----------



## Mamali

Kazzababba said:


> Mamali said:
> 
> 
> rbtrying congrats on your bfp, soooo happy 4 u!
> Kazza am happy 4 u too about the sperm, wish u all the best. Started monitoring my follicles today, and we've gotten one which is 18mm already, the doctor said its really good. So iui is possible, am a bit excited. Kazza pls explain more on the pineapple if u don't mind, thanks!
> 
> 18mm wow that's great.. Well from what iv read pineapple core has bromelain which is ment to help with implantation you buy 1 pineapple cut it into 5 sections an from day of iui for 5 days only you eat a section each day. Making sure 2 eat core. It's ment be very chewy to eat. But if you google it you will get loads of info.
> 
> Bb506 my doctor says my progesterone is fine but I still only have 10-11 days lp even when I was on progesterone cyclogest suppositories it made no difference clomid is also ment up progesterone an that made no difference to lp same with raspberry Leafe an b6 nothing has moved it to 14 days so I think 10-11 is just a normal lp for my bodyClick to expand...

Yeap, just googled it, it's really helpful nd I'll try it.:thumbup:


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies, i'd love to join! We will be starting our first cycle of injectibles whenever af shows (she ws due today..but who knows when she'll really show up anyways). I'll be on follistim and trigger with ovidrel..not sure if we'll be going thru with iui or not yet.


----------



## sam79

Hi ladies, I'd love to join too! We're hopefully going to have our first iui in a couple of days. My husband has been injecting me (we use puregon) every morning since cd2. I had a scan yesterday and my follies were looking good and I had another blood test this morning. If that is good I should be doing a Pregnal trigger tonight and then iui on friday morning. In my past 4 cycles I have used injections as I have PCOS and don't ovulate properly and clomid didn't work for. Anyways, I will also be having extra progestrone injections after the iui this cycle to try and prolong my lp as it was only 10 days in the past 4 cycles where we used puregon injections alone. I think I might also try the pineapple like Kazza recommended.
Congrats to rbtrying on your bfp.


----------



## Kazzababba

Welcome ayclobes an Sam hope your stay here will be a short 1 :thumbup:
Sam the progesterone makes no difference 2 lp iv given up that anything will lengthen mine. How long have you being trying 2 conceive? How many mature follies had you?? Wish you the best of luck for Friday :flower:

I'm same ayclobes i expect AF to be late coz I'm waiting 2 start injections an hopefully iui. My left tube is blocked so we can only go ahead with iui if eggs are on the right.:wacko:

How is everyone else doing? :winkwink:


----------



## ayclobes

Kazzababba - My cycles range from 26-28days depending the month. This cycle, i got a +opk on cd7..my RE's nurse said that was normal..and to watch it and what not. If we timed it ok, and i did o 2-3days after the +opk, i should have had a +hpt by 4/19..or af and i did not. So, i took my last frer hpt last night and bfn. Which doesnt surprise me..esp since my other tests were the stupid blue dye ones..and they looked positive..but i dont know. If Af doesnt show by 5/2, then i'll test again. I just felt like there was 2 lines on the test i took yesterday..but that it just didnt come thru. Oh well, onwards to next cycle i guess. I'll have my 1st u/s on cd1-3 depending..then i'll find out when to start the injectibles after that. I'll be doing follistim, then do a trigger of ovidrel. We don't know if we'll be doing iui or not yet, since we have zero issues getting pregnant..its just the timing i guess you could say..and hoping the baby doesnt develop an extra chromosome like the last pregnancy did.


----------



## Chcltbnny

rbtrying said:


> Just got a call from my Dr with my results from blood work, she said, "congratulations you are Def pregnant"!!! Nothing has ever sounded so amazing! They said my levels are great. They gave me two numbers 5405 and 15.78. I am not sure what they mean or how they compare, but the guess by the # I am 5 1/2 weeks. I have my first ultrasound Friday, so scared but excited!! Thank you all for your support, never give up!!!

Congrats! You gave me hope!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Kazzababba said:


> Well ladies good news oh sperm is perfect couldn't of asked for better results:happydance: so just have wait on AF to show an all systems go for first iui an hopefully only 1:winkwink:
> 
> Drsquid what a bummer bout cysts hopefully they be gone by next month.but you never know this unmedicated cycle could be your month for :bfp: the new sperm could do the trick
> 
> Bb506 I get a twitch in my eye when it happens I reduce dose for few days should prob stop taking lol really liking what I'm reading bout the pineapple core you start from day of iui for five days an it helps implantation I'm gonna give it ago :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome chcltbnny your right its good to have people who understand an can share your journey. How long are you trying to conceive? Had you bein on anything befor the injectables. This will be my first round of injectables 2,also first iui. Xxx

Thanks for the welcome! 

I have been ttc on my own for a year as of May with no success. Finally took the plunge and got tested. RE thinks that my right tube may be block and I have deficiency with my egg quality. My b/fs SA was great. 

So I started my Menopur shots yesterday and it was easy! No side effects - no burning, which I am thankful for. So I am on day 2 of my shots - eagerly waiting for Sunday for my u/s to see how soon I can get my IUI.

I heard about the pineapple as well - I think that I may add that in my regimen once I have the IUI. 

GL - Prayers and dust floating your way!


----------



## Kazzababba

Hey chclbnny so if they think your right side is blocked if you get your follicles on the right side will they cancel iui or contine on?? My doc is gonna cancel mine if the lead follicle is on left so that's a bummer. I see you had mc sorry for your losses have you any children already??ye I reckon pineapple worth a shot myself :thumbup:


----------



## Kazzababba

ayclobes said:


> Kazzababba - My cycles range from 26-28days depending the month. This cycle, i got a +opk on cd7..my RE's nurse said that was normal..and to watch it and what not. If we timed it ok, and i did o 2-3days after the +opk, i should have had a +hpt by 4/19..or af and i did not. So, i took my last frer hpt last night and bfn. Which doesnt surprise me..esp since my other tests were the stupid blue dye ones..and they looked positive..but i dont know. If Af doesnt show by 5/2, then i'll test again. I just felt like there was 2 lines on the test i took yesterday..but that it just didnt come thru. Oh well, onwards to next cycle i guess. I'll have my 1st u/s on cd1-3 depending..then i'll find out when to start the injectibles after that. I'll be doing follistim, then do a trigger of ovidrel. We don't know if we'll be doing iui or not yet, since we have zero issues getting pregnant..its just the timing i guess you could say..and hoping the baby doesnt develop an extra chromosome like the last pregnancy did.

Wow day 7 that early. But all the rest sounds really hopefull an as long as the witch hasn't shown your still in with a chance. Would you not try buying a digital at least that will say pregnant or not pregnant. I'll have everything crossed for you:happydance:Hopefully there will be no next cycle of injectables. Think if you have no problems getting pregnant timed intercourse will work just as well as an iui. Sorry for your loss:cry:


----------



## Kazzababba

Rbteying best of luck with ultrasound tomorrow let us all know how it goes :flower:


----------



## Mamali

hello everyone, am at the hospital waiting for iui. wish me luck. i just came in for my injection and t check the growth of the follicle, but on checking we saw that it has already broken. felt some cramps this morning and the doctor said maybe that was the time it broke. just wish me luck everyone!


----------



## bb0506

Good luck mamali! How is everybody else faring? I don't get my follicles measured until next Thursday. I am on clomid now, and i think it made me grumpy today. A coworker of mine stopped bc this month and we were talking today, she thinks she might be pregnant. She is a great person and deserves it if she is, but I find myself feeling jealous and frustrated. I haven't been able to get pregnant after a year if trying! I of course would not complain about this to my coworker, just wanted to vent because I'm sure some of you can relate.


----------



## Mamali

bb0506 I feel you!!! My neighbor got pregnant last month, and she always comes to my house to eat or sleep, and always complains about morning sickness to me, I just stopped opening my door to her! Am happy for her and all, but common! Am trying to get pregnant too, I don't need her to tell me am not!


----------



## Mamali

BTW my iui went well, fingers crossed! But I'll continue checking for follicles after 2 days to make sure I don't ovulate again, because my doctor said this was a bit early, am on cd9.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, Mind if I join? I am on my 1st full injectable cycle and getting ready for my 2nd IUI. I go in for my bloodwor and u/s again and hopefully trigger tomorrow night. I am on a superovulation protocol. I have had so many appointments this cycle its a shame. lol. 

Well Good Luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Kazzababba said:


> Hey chclbnny so if they think your right side is blocked if you get your follicles on the right side will they cancel iui or contine on?? My doc is gonna cancel mine if the lead follicle is on left so that's a bummer. I see you had mc sorry for your losses have you any children already??ye I reckon pineapple worth a shot myself :thumbup:

Hi Kazzababba,

They giving me the wait and see but most likely answer. During the HSG they could not get anything to flow through the tube but they tell me that it may just be the way that I was positioned. My doctor says that he is going to treat it as a blocked tube. 

Bummer to have it cancelled. I am sorry to hear that yours may be cancelled as well.I am trying for my first... I do not have any children of my own. My boyfriend does. 

My acupuncturist also vouched for the pineapple as well - she says that it assist with implantation and to start eating it the day of the IUI but not before.


----------



## Chcltbnny

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies, Mind if I join? I am on my 1st full injectable cycle and getting ready for my 2nd IUI. I go in for my bloodwor and u/s again and hopefully trigger tomorrow night. I am on a superovulation protocol. I have had so many appointments this cycle its a shame. lol.
> 
> Well Good Luck ladies!!!!!

Hi Chiles! 

Good Luck to you as well. 

If you dont mind me asking as this is my first round of everything - once you finished the first 5 days how many days after the ultrasound did you have to go back in for b/w and followup u/s?

Chcltbnny


----------



## Chiles

Chcltbnny said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Mind if I join? I am on my 1st full injectable cycle and getting ready for my 2nd IUI. I go in for my bloodwor and u/s again and hopefully trigger tomorrow night. I am on a superovulation protocol. I have had so many appointments this cycle its a shame. lol.
> 
> Well Good Luck ladies!!!!!
> 
> Hi Chiles!
> 
> Good Luck to you as well.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking as this is my first round of everything - once you finished the first 5 days how many days after the ultrasound did you have to go back in for b/w and followup u/s?
> 
> ChcltbnnyClick to expand...

For me I had to go in every 3 days because I am doing a protocol called "superovulation" and I a being monitored so closely. But usually it all depends on how you respond. If you respond quick you probably will go in and they will say you got 2+ mature follicles and good to go on that 5th day.. But if you are slow like me they may have you continue the injections come in every 3 days or so. It really varies, there is no definite with injections. Its different every cycle.


----------



## ayclobes

I have my baseline u/s tomorrow..and i should be finding out when i start the injections! follistim and ovidrel(trigger)...the thing is im doing doing iui, just the injections.


----------



## aimze

hey ladies!! I've been at a work conference for a few days...im counting down till i can call on cd1...exciting times!! 

so how's everyone doin? have your appointments fit around ur day job?


----------



## sam79

Kazzababba said:


> Welcome ayclobes an Sam hope your stay here will be a short 1 :thumbup:
> Sam the progesterone makes no difference 2 lp iv given up that anything will lengthen mine. How long have you being trying 2 conceive? How many mature follies had you?? Wish you the best of luck for Friday :flower:
> 
> I'm same ayclobes i expect AF to be late coz I'm waiting 2 start injections an hopefully iui. My left tube is blocked so we can only go ahead with iui if eggs are on the right.:wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :winkwink:

Thanks for the welcome Kazza. We've been trying since Feb. 2011. We were able to get in and see a FS in July and have been trying lots of different things since then. In regards to follies I know that in the past there has only been one definite mature one and the possibilty of another 2 also being realised. Thanks for the wishes however my body has decided not to cooperate and my follies nor my progesterone have increase. So back for another blood test tomorrow and a scan on Sunday.


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> hey ladies!! I've been at a work conference for a few days...im counting down till i can call on cd1...exciting times!!
> 
> so how's everyone doin? have your appointments fit around ur day job?

My appointments require me asking off at the last minute often.. At first I didn't say anything to my supervisor, because they are pretty laid back about taking time off here. But I finally told him this month because I may need to ask off pretty last minute again for the iui. He was pretty nice about the whole thing so i feel ok anout talking to him. My supervisor told me it took his wife years after coming off the pill before they got pregnant. Which, I know he was trying to be nice, but if I can avoid it I don't want to wait any more years! But they never sought fertility treatment. I lack the patience to NOT seek it! :)
So Aimze-are you waiting for af and then first iui if it shows?


----------



## sam79

aimze said:


> hey ladies!! I've been at a work conference for a few days...im counting down till i can call on cd1...exciting times!!
> 
> so how's everyone doin? have your appointments fit around ur day job?

I'be been pretty lucky with my fs. I have my blood tests and scans anywhere between 6 and 7 am on the mornings that I need them. Although it makes for some early mornings at least there are no work conflicts. For my iui I've been told I need to have the :spermy: at the clinic by 7am for washing. That should take about half an hour and then my iui is done. I'll be back at work as per normal after that.


----------



## aimze

My manager knows as well - I wasnt sure about telling him because i work in sales and its very male orientated!!! I was worried it might take me several years to conceive and they wouldnt want to promote me if they knew...but I told him anyway and he was really good about it, said i can take time off if I need it and similar to you BB0506 he told me his situation, only the opposite of yours "Ah when we wanted a baby she came off the pill and got pregnant the next month" gee thanks for that! 

So yes - Waiting for AF and then call in to go on CD4, only problem is AF is due bank holiday weekend and I know they are closed so not sure how it will all work! 

x


----------



## Kazzababba

Mamali said:


> BTW my iui went well, fingers crossed! But I'll continue checking for follicles after 2 days to make sure I don't ovulate again, because my doctor said this was a bit early, am on cd9.

That's great news bout the iui just as well you went in for a check was the iui painfull?? Did you have 2 rest after? Hope you caught the egg :happydance:

Aimez I'm also waiting on Af 2 show feel like its never going 2 come. Im due next wed. How bout you?Just wanna get started on drugs. I work for myself so appointments are fine I just move stuff around. 

Sam our body's have minds of there own.i responded well 2 clomid so hoping the injectables will be even better hoping for 2 or 3 lead follies.. Not asking mch lol

Welcome chillies on your first iui did you take any drugs at all??

Clchbnny only reason I got a definate blockage on the hsg was the dye flowed half way so it showed exactly where the blockage was. I know bummer if I get cancelled but at least I won't have payed 1000 euro for a failed iui.

Hope everyone is well. sorry if leaving anyone out :flower:


----------



## drsquid

wish i could call out. it is flat out not done. i dont have my june schedule yet and i cant know exactly what days would be required in advance so it is a giant pain... add in that i think i have to go to court in june too. sigh


----------



## Mamali

Kazzababba had just a bit of discomfort when the sperm was inserted, and a bit of cramps after. I had to rest for some minutes after before the doctor asked me to get up. I hope so too, fingers crossed


----------



## sam79

GL Mamali. Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Chiles

Kazzababba said:


> Mamali said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW my iui went well, fingers crossed! But I'll continue checking for follicles after 2 days to make sure I don't ovulate again, because my doctor said this was a bit early, am on cd9.
> 
> That's great news bout the iui just as well you went in for a check was the iui painfull?? Did you have 2 rest after? Hope you caught the egg :happydance:
> 
> Aimez I'm also waiting on Af 2 show feel like its never going 2 come. Im due next wed. How bout you?Just wanna get started on drugs. I work for myself so appointments are fine I just move stuff around.
> 
> Sam our body's have minds of there own.i responded well 2 clomid so hoping the injectables will be even better hoping for 2 or 3 lead follies.. Not asking mch lol
> 
> Welcome chillies on your first iui did you take any drugs at all??
> 
> Clchbnny only reason I got a definate blockage on the hsg was the dye flowed half way so it showed exactly where the blockage was. I know bummer if I get cancelled but at least I won't have payed 1000 euro for a failed iui.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. sorry if leaving anyone out :flower:Click to expand...

Yes, I did a combo of femara and gonal f my 1st iui cycle with one follicle. 

Afm: My appt was okay I reckon. I now have about 8 mature follicles and a bunch of smaller ones catching up. I am to trigger tonight, and then follicle reduction and iui monday...unless my RE calls back and change the plan.


----------



## Kazzababba

Wow chillies 8 mature do you mind me asking how do they do follicle reduction?? An many lead follicles will they leave. Best of luck with the iui you will defiantly be in with a good chance this month with all those eggs:bfp:. Yay for drugs :happydance:


----------



## Chiles

Its similar to egg retrieval in ivf. they stick a need up the vagina and aspirate them or something like that. I am not sure on how many follicles they will reduce me to, I will find out sometime today. Its bitter sweet. If I could have it my way I would prefer selective reduction because I rather have those targets. I know many ladies are against it but that is my choice.


----------



## ayclobes

I started my follistim injections today (only doing 50iu 1x a day) which im on cd3 and continue thru to cd9, then u/s to check follicles on cd10 next week..and i'll find out when to trigger then bd bd bd bd!


----------



## drsquid

chiles- will they not give you that option?


----------



## Chcltbnny

CD8 Tomorrow - My u/s following the injections is scheduled for 7 AM...
I am soo nervous about what happens next that I can't sleep. I am combing the internet for information. 

Fx'd that I will have some nice size follicles to work with and will not have to wait very long for my IUI. My acupuncture appt usually relaxes me but I am so nervous about it all that I truly could not relax today.

If I can fast forward time - I would go to the IUI and then to the end of the 2ww. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Chiles

drsquid said:


> chiles- will they not give you that option?

No they did not...I have another appointment in the morning and I plan on bringing it up. Wish me luck. 

GoodLuck Ladies!!!!


----------



## aimze

Goodluck ladies who have started injections...where are you doing them an do they hurt? I used to have a fear of them but im not so bad now!

X


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone! Went to see my Doc today, had a scan and we saw another follicle 21mm. Am having a trigger tomorrow to break it then another IUI. Has anyone been in my kind of situation? Am a bit confused right now!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Well the u/s showed 2 mature follicles on the right and 2 almost mature follicles as well and 1 on the left. So she is counting 5 total. 

I was suppose to call at 3:30 to get my instructions on what to do next but I just got the call from the nurse and she said that my estrogen is 1057 and that I can take the trigger shot tonight and have my IUI tomorrow and Tuesday. 

They also talked to me about reduction as well if there are multiples over 2. I wasn't expecting that at all! I thought for sure that I would have 2 more days of shots and u/s like I have been reading up on. 

I can't believe that this is really happening. Fx'd! 

Good Luck to all!


----------



## drsquid

Chcit- good luck. But please please don't do the iui if you aren't open to reduction. High order multiples is no joke. And despite the success stories we see in the paper. Most end poorly with all not making it (sometimes mom included). 

Chiles- how did it go?


----------



## aimze

Chclt - sorry to sound ignorant but what do they mean bout reductions? How many mature follies are too many? X


----------



## Chcltbnny

drsquid said:


> Chcit- good luck. But please please don't do the iui if you aren't open to reduction. High order multiples is no joke. And despite the success stories we see in the paper. Most end poorly with all not making it (sometimes mom included).

Thank you for that piece of advice, Dr.! 

I already pushed the issue and possibility around in my head as well and I am open to it. My RE actually would have cancelled it if I was not open to it. But with my history I rather see what happens and then make the choice IF it happens. 

I just took my trigger shot a couple minutes ago and tomorrow morning will be the Day 1 of my two IUIs. I am super nervous!


----------



## Chcltbnny

aimze said:


> Chclt - sorry to sound ignorant but what do they mean bout reductions? How many mature follies are too many? X

Hi Aimze, 

I asked a lot of questions about it as well. Since I have 5 possible mature eggs - if I had a multiple of 3 or more then they would reduce the pregnancy down to twins to protect my health and that of the babies. 

I truly know that if it happen that it would break my heart but I knew going in that that would be one of the choices that I would have to make and I am okay with it. It was either that or cancel the cycle, that was not an option.

Basically I just want a BFP, healthy complete pregnancy and healthy child. In that order. FX'd that it will happen starting tomorrow. 

I bought my pineapple; cut it up and it is ready to go! 

Baby Dust to everyone!


----------



## aimze

Good luck!!! Lets hope your two week wait goes super fast!!

Im on cd23 an getting impatient for iui to start now!

X


----------



## sam79

aimze said:


> Goodluck ladies who have started injections...where are you doing them an do they hurt? I used to have a fear of them but im not so bad now!
> 
> X

Hi aimze, I get my injections and trigger shot in the stomach (fat just below belly button). I hated the injections to start with, not because they hurt but because I hate needles!! However, this is my 5th getting injections and I can now do them myself (my dh used to give them to me previously). He still has to do the trigger shot though as I not built up enough courage to do that one on my own yet.


----------



## sam79

Good luck Chclt! Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies, just got my trigger shot. Getting ready for my second iui. About the pineapple thing, today is my last day of taking it, that's day 5, after my first iui, now am having a second iui, do you guys think I should take it again for another 5 days? Plssssss reply!


----------



## sam79

Hi Mamali, sorry I can't help with the pineapple question but I was wondering why there is 5 days between your 2 iui's? This will be my 1st iui this month and I'm only getting one around the time of o. I know different fs do things differently but I was just curious.


----------



## Chcltbnny

Well IUI #1 went will. My BF had 12 million for his count - which he was very very proud of! :wacko: He was really inquisitive for this visit. I think that he was worried that it was going to hurt me. But it was rather painless - kind of relaxing. Everyone was pleasantly surprised that I reacted to the meds so well. Me too! 

I had an acupuncture appt this afternoon and let them know so that did their thing and also told me to start eating the pineapple. 

IUI#2 will be tomorrow morning and then the pleasant 2WW. I am promising myself that I will not read into symptoms or jump the gun on testing. I also asked my BF not to talk about it until it is over. (Yeahhhh right! :winkwink:)


----------



## Chcltbnny

Mamali said:


> Hello ladies, just got my trigger shot. Getting ready for my second iui. About the pineapple thing, today is my last day of taking it, that's day 5, after my first iui, now am having a second iui, do you guys think I should take it again for another 5 days? Plssssss reply!

Hi Mamali! 

I am curious...

What is the reasoning for your IUIs being so far apart? Did you have to take two trigger shots?


----------



## Mamali

Sam79 and chcltbnny when I had my first IUI I ddnt have any trigger shot, I just went in to monitor the follicle on CD9 and we ddnt see it and we saw it the previous day it was 18mm, so the doctor suggested that it might have broken cos I felt some cramps, so we did the IUI on CD10. We continued checking the follicle two days after the IUI and we saw another follicle of 21mm, I had my trigger shot yesterday, and am having the IUI this evening.


----------



## bb0506

Hey ladies! Excited to see several of you had your iui's, hoping for good news this month for everyone. I am running behind you all on treatment- I go Thursday to get my follies measured. Just hoping for good news. Last month I didn't respond to clomid at all and only had one small follie. Hubby and I decided if it looks the same this month not to waste money on iui (again) this round. Really hoping that's not the case. If this month doesn't work it's on to injectables.. So hopefully the amped up clomid this month did something. Will keep checking in with everyone, thanks for the support.


----------



## Mamali

bb0506 thnx, and wish you all the best. Clomid ddnt work for me either, but had good follies with the injectibles!


----------



## bb0506

Mamali said:


> bb0506 thnx, and wish you all the best. Clomid ddnt work for me either, but had good follies with the injectibles!

Good to know- I am lucky too because if I have to go to injectables, I have a family member who has extra left because she got pregnant (we see the same doctor and I would go through him) and she is going to give them to me if needed. The dr is fine with it because they are so expensive. Keep me updated!

Also- wanted to ask the group-- what are you doing in this time and the tww to keep your mind off ttc? Any hobbies or other activities? I have been walking/light exercise more often and sewing. I also have a possible promotion at work I need to prep for which should keep me busy. How about you guys?


----------



## Mamali

bb0506 said:


> Mamali said:
> 
> 
> bb0506 thnx, and wish you all the best. Clomid ddnt work for me either, but had good follies with the injectibles!
> 
> Good to know- I am lucky too because if I have to go to injectables, I have a family member who has extra left because she got pregnant (we see the same doctor and I would go through him) and she is going to give them to me if needed. The dr is fine with it because they are so expensive. Keep me updated!
> 
> Also- wanted to ask the group-- what are you doing in this time and the tww to keep your mind off ttc? Any hobbies or other activities? I have been walking/light exercise more often and sewing. I also have a possible promotion at work I need to prep for which should keep me busy. How about you guys?Click to expand...

Yeah, the injections are quiet expensive. I didn't finish mine too, hope I'll not need them again! 
Good luck on your promotion! Am not really planning to do anything, just taking a long rest!


----------



## drsquid

i bought meds for another injection cycle only to then have cysts. i was going to do a natural cycle but that was kind of a bust. moving on to ivf... unfortunately he isnt going to have me on cetrotide which means i have 6 expensive useless boxes in my fridge. at least my doc works with low income patients as well so i can hand them to him and know they are going to someone who REALLY needs them. of course now i get to order all kinds of extra meds, tons of lupron etc.


----------



## Chcltbnny

Mamali said:


> Sam79 and chcltbnny when I had my first IUI I ddnt have any trigger shot, I just went in to monitor the follicle on CD9 and we ddnt see it and we saw it the previous day it was 18mm, so the doctor suggested that it might have broken cos I felt some cramps, so we did the IUI on CD10. We continued checking the follicle two days after the IUI and we saw another follicle of 21mm, I had my trigger shot yesterday, and am having the IUI this evening.


Wow - there are so many different scenarios! Well I am hoping and praying for you to get a BFP! Good Luck!


----------



## Chcltbnny

bb0506 said:


> Also- wanted to ask the group-- what are you doing in this time and the tww to keep your mind off ttc? Any hobbies or other activities? I have been walking/light exercise more often and sewing. I also have a possible promotion at work I need to prep for which should keep me busy. How about you guys?

So today was Day#2 for IUI - BF and I bd'd yesterday so today he only had 6 million to give (we also bd'd after this round as well). The RE said that it could not hurt. So we did - my BF had no qualms about it at all.

I told him that other than asking about my progesterone appt that we would not dwell on the procedure or talk about "babies" or do any symptom analyzing until I get results on the 14th. I am staying positive and optimistic.

To take my mind off of thinking about it - I have a new promotion to jump feet first into and a friends wedding to plan. Also I have a friend that just gave birth at the beginning of April that is in the hospital so I am assisting her hubby with the baby. And if all of that doesn't distract me - I hit the gym and jump on the treadmill for a couple miles! 

Here is to the two longest weeks of my life! Hoping for that BFP!


----------



## aimze

Good to see your optimism Chclt!  I've a sneaky feeling my oh is going to propose to me soon..so if planning my weddin doesn't distract me nothin will!

Congrats on your promotion...what line of wrk are you in? 
X


----------



## Mamali

aimze really? Congrats in advance then:happydance:
Had my second IUI yesterday evening, now the 2WW. hope its not gonna feel looooong!
Wish everyone a:bfp:


----------



## aimze

Hi ladies...af is due Friday which fits in great around the bank holiday weekend as i need to go in on cd4....been 'fishing' today an found a teeny bit of blood....if i can't go in on cd4 is cd5 too late?! X


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> Hi ladies...af is due Friday which fits in great around the bank holiday weekend as i need to go in on cd4....been 'fishing' today an found a teeny bit of blood....if i can't go in on cd4 is cd5 too late?! X

Aimze- sorry I need a little help with your question - what are you having done on cd4? Are you starting meds?


----------



## aimze

Yes meds are starting on cd4 which is the Mayday bank holiday...hope i can start a day late!


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> Yes meds are starting on cd4 which is the Mayday bank holiday...hope i can start a day late!

I Bet it is fine. With clomid you can start that anywhere from days 3-5, and day one of your cycle is so arbitrary (my fertility specialist says its day of first full bleed, my gyno office says its first anything, spotting included). Ask your dr in advance and see what they think. Is there a possibility you could administer the meds yourself instead of going in?


----------



## aimze

Very true about what day is actually day 1...well hopefully my first full day of bledding is actually Friday but I'll book my appointment for Tuesday anyway!! 

Very excited to get started! X


----------



## sam79

Hi ladies, So I am now officially in the 2ww. Had my iui this morning and bding tonight. Hopefully it will go quickly and I will get my :bfp: this month.

bb - My body didn't react to clomid either but as Mamali said mine also did well with injectables. 

aimze - Like bb suggested I would see if you could get your meds before the May day holiday and then start them yourself on the monday.

:dust: to everyone.


----------



## bb0506

I just had my follicles checked and I am so happy! I really hope this month is it. Last month I had one lonely folly at 14. This month I had three, and one was 24, another around 20-22 and a smaller one. Going to take trigger tonight and get IUI Saturday! I am much more hopeful this round!


----------



## lesley1222

I have pcos and have been ttc for years! I have one son 12 and been ttc since he was about 5 ...new partner now and i hoping all will go well...just did my first iui today and his count was 300,000 :-( ...don't think my chances are very good! anyone heard of success with low sperm and iui?


----------



## bb0506

lesley1222 said:


> I have pcos and have been ttc for years! I have one son 12 and been ttc since he was about 5 ...new partner now and i hoping all will go well...just did my first iui today and his count was 300,000 :-( ...don't think my chances are very good! anyone heard of success with low sperm and iui?

Hi Lesley! Not sure what your chances are, but I do know that with the iui they wash the sperm and only the good ones are injected into the uterus for the iui. So hopefully the iui helps. I am having my second try at iui this Saturday so I am not far behind you. good luck! Will be thinking of you :)


----------



## Mamali

lesly1222 my hubby has a low sperm count too, did our first IUI last week, and the second this week. i guess with the washing they do before the IUI, your chances increase. our fingers are crossed, and wish you all the best too.


----------



## Mamali

bb0506 said:


> I just had my follicles checked and I am so happy! I really hope this month is it. Last month I had one lonely folly at 14. This month I had three, and one was 24, another around 20-22 and a smaller one. Going to take trigger tonight and get IUI Saturday! I am much more hopeful this round!

All the best then, hope to hear of a BFP from you soon :hugs


----------



## aimze

Hi ladies!

How's the two week wait goin? Well i am officially engaged!!  so excited!

My period has sort of came...on cd5 ultrasound can you still be on your period?

X


----------



## sam79

Congratulations aimze! you must be so excited


----------



## aimze

Yes very excited!!! Just got to figure out how to plan a wedding whilst having fertility treatment...it doesn't bother me getting married pregnant but i don't want a wedding/due date dilemma on the same day! X


----------



## Mamali

Congrats aimze!
Hello ladies! This 2WW is realyyyyyyy stressful!!!


----------



## aimze

Mamali are you goin to be testing early? 

X


----------



## Mamali

Aimze am not really sure, I don't want to see a BFN. But I dont know if I can be patient!


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> How's the two week wait goin? Well i am officially engaged!!  so excited!
> 
> My period has sort of came...on cd5 ultrasound can you still be on your period?
> 
> X

Congratulations Aimze!!! That should be a nice distraction. Keep us posted on you plans :)

Well add me in with those of you in the tww. I just had iui. Saw a different doctor than usual, and he was great! He explained my husbands count which was wonderful! 55 million and 74% motility. He said it was great! Very pleased because before ttc we were told he could have low count d/t his unrelated health conditions and other people with it have low count. My husband has alot of health issues, it's nice to hear when something ISN'T wrong :)


----------



## sam79

bb - Glad to hear that you're also in the tww now. fx'd this is our month. Great news about your husbands :spermy: :winkwink:

I was chatting to a lady the other day at work who also has been through iui and was successful. She told me that if there was anything that she could recommend it would be acupuncture. So I had my first acupuncture appointment yesterday. He seemed really keen on helping me to get and keep a sticky bean. Hope it works :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## bb0506

sam79 said:


> bb - Glad to hear that you're also in the tww now. fx'd this is our month. Great news about your husbands :spermy: :winkwink:
> 
> I was chatting to a lady the other day at work who also has been through iui and was successful. She told me that if there was anything that she could recommend it would be acupuncture. So I had my first acupuncture appointment yesterday. He seemed really keen on helping me to get and keep a sticky bean. Hope it works :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:


I did accupuncture in Decenber-February. It definitely helped me relax more. Didn't get pregnant so I got a little discouraged. However, I truly believe it helped get my cycles more on track and more regular.


----------



## aimze

hi ladies!! did anyone have a really painful period after your hsg?x


----------



## sam79

aimze said:


> hi ladies!! did anyone have a really painful period after your hsg?x

I didn't experience a painful period after my HSG.


----------



## bb0506

After my hsg my period was 'cleaner' the first af. I usually have two days of spotting before af (dark bleeding- sorry if tmi). I had no spotting right after hsg, unfortunately its back. I had a horribly painful period after my first round of clomid however.


----------



## aimze

bb - sorry your af has arrived! are you doin clomid again? after my hsg this period has been very odd...tmi alert!

3 days of pink discharge when having a look 'up there' with so far only 1 real bleed day an really horrible pains in my lower back an tummy!! 

im going for cd5 scan an to start injectables tomorrow but if im still on af i can't see them doin an internal ultrasound! we shall see!! 

x


----------



## Chiles

I don't think I update you ladies. I didnt go through with the follicle reduction. I freaked out at the last minute. I had 8 already mature, and 16 other ones right behind it. I wished we could have converted to IVF this cycle but was unable to do so. So the cycle ended up being cancelled. We are thinking about IVF june or July. My new insurance will cover the procedure. Until then we will be going on a nice little break to let mt body rest and get ready for pregnancy :)


----------



## aimze

Ah chiles will you be goin anywhere for your break? Im now engaged so having a ttc break (having iui but not thinking baby)

Best of luck

x


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> bb - sorry your af has arrived! are you doin clomid again? after my hsg this period has been very odd...tmi alert!
> 
> 3 days of pink discharge when having a look 'up there' with so far only 1 real bleed day an really horrible pains in my lower back an tummy!!
> 
> im going for cd5 scan an to start injectables tomorrow but if im still on af i can't see them doin an internal ultrasound! we shall see!!
> 
> x

Sorry if that didn't make sense- af has not come-I just started the tww. I had my hsg in January so I have had several cycles since then. If you haven't really started yet have they advised you to test?


----------



## aimze

Ah sorry bb! Obviously not reading properly!!! Af is defo here with vengeance! Im going to go for cd5 scAn but prob get sent back Thursday!

When are you due to test bb? X


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> Ah sorry bb! Obviously not reading properly!!! Af is defo here with vengeance! Im going to go for cd5 scAn but prob get sent back Thursday!
> 
> When are you due to test bb? X

No problem, Probably around the 17th? I have a short LP (10-11 days), that's about 12 days, and it's two weeks from my hcg trigger so it should be out of my system by then.


----------



## Chiles

aimze said:


> Ah chiles will you be goin anywhere for your break? Im now engaged so having a ttc break (having iui but not thinking baby)
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> x

No where besides work. Lol, I went to a bachelorette party this weekend! I had a blast. I am also in a wedding this upcoming weekend. And we have 1 or 2 girls night in and out probably. Still got baby stuck on the brain! Ready to shop!


----------



## aimze

Well chiles...they say it happens when you least expect it! A gd freind of mine tried for 11 years an had ivf all over the world an never got pregnant....she's now 7months into a natural pregnancy! we'll all get there soon! 

X


----------



## aimze

First injection an scan done! Was really worried about the injection but it was painless  going for another scan Fri!


----------



## ayclobes

I'm on cd13. I have been doing my follistim injections since cd3. I am only on 50iu though..so far my follicles are at 10.2mm(i think thats what the u/s tech told me). I am to continue thru friday, and have another u/s on friday. Ugh..i feel like i will never O or get them big enough! grrr lol. I was hoping they would up the injections from 50 to 75..but nope ugh.


----------



## aimze

Hi ayclobs...how big do they need them to grow? Im on 75gonal f, anymore than 3 follies an they cancel the cycle so im hoping for 3 good sized follies for my Monday scan! 

X


----------



## ayclobes

Well right now, i have 3 on my left ( i think) and 3-4 on my right. I couldnt really see b/c the screen was far away. They like them to be around 17-24..and the biggest one I could see was at a 10.2..which they said it hadn't grown much since saturday(5/5). I am on follistim 50iu 1x day.


----------



## aimze

I wonder if i heard wrong when they said 3 folicles altogether an the cycle is cancelled i think i heard wrong!!! Will ask on Friday!! X


----------



## Chcltbnny

Chiles - I understand why you were hesitant. Rightfully so. But take the rest, relax and good things are going to happen with the IVF. Just be positive. 

I have been just reading but not posting...

This has been the longest 2 weeks of my life. I am trying to stay busy and focused on anything but what is or is not happening with my body. My breast are seriously sore since the trigger shot - I thought that that would go a way by 10 DPIUI. My progesterone came back at 30 on 8DP. Which I have never had before - I was surprised that they did not put me on any. 

I am promising myself that I am not going to jump the gun and POAS this weekend and just wait til Monday and go in for my betas and have them give me the news (good or bad). 

The hard part is that it is Mother's Day and I want to be one...Oh well we will see with Monday brings!

Good luck ladies - baby dust and sticky prayers for all!


----------



## aimze

Chclt you hvent got long now!! Best of luck for Monday!!!

X


----------



## bb0506

Chcltbnny said:


> Chiles - I understand why you were hesitant. Rightfully so. But take the rest, relax and good things are going to happen with the IVF. Just be positive.
> 
> I have been just reading but not posting...
> 
> This has been the longest 2 weeks of my life. I am trying to stay busy and focused on anything but what is or is not happening with my body. My breast are seriously sore since the trigger shot - I thought that that would go a way by 10 DPIUI. My progesterone came back at 30 on 8DP. Which I have never had before - I was surprised that they did not put me on any.
> 
> I am promising myself that I am not going to jump the gun and POAS this weekend and just wait til Monday and go in for my betas and have them give me the news (good or bad).
> 
> The hard part is that it is Mother's Day and I want to be one...Oh well we will see with Monday brings!
> 
> Good luck ladies - baby dust and sticky prayers for all!

Wow! Your progesterone was 30?? That is great! I don't think they would put you on any extra with it already that high- very promising :) my first round of clomid mine was only 10, second round 14, third and fourth he didn't test it! Which seeing as its borderline I thought they should, but the dr didn't want to. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## singleTTC78

I just found this site and let me start by saying that you ladies have provided me with hope, knowledge and strength. A little history about me, I have never really TTC. 
I was married a long time ago and we found out early on that he had 0 sperm count. Well not long after that we divorced. Had a few serious relationships along the way, but I guess they were never meant to be. Last year I decided that I wanted a baby/family even if I had to do it by myself. I gave myself a year to think about it and to make sure this was the right step. Anyways enough about history of how I got here. 
This month is my first IUI. last month I was tested from the first CD1 until the end. Yesterday AF came and I had never been so excited. My doc has prescribed letrozole which I will start on Sunday for 5 days. I am excited nervous, scarred, all rolled up into one. 
I am glad to be on this site. Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rajnin

Hi Ladies,

Hope I can join you.

I had my first IUI on Monday. Everything is good with us except I have a low egg count :-(

so I am 4dpiui ( i guess I would have ovulated on Tuesday?) 

I was on Puregon injections leading up to ovoulation and then had the HSG trigger shot on Sunday (day before IUI) I took my first pregnal injection yesterday and have two more to go. I have had sore boobs since Tuesday and on and off cramps, which I believe is pretty normal. I guess way to early for any symptoms just yet.

I have my first blood test on this Monday coming, i think that is to make sure I did ovoulate and then my pregnancy blood test is on the 22nd of May.

This wait is killing me ....im trying to keep busy and focus my mind on TV/COoking meeting with friends as I dont know how I will cope emotionaly if this IUI didnt work, although our back up plan is for a 2nd IUI straight away.

Good luck singleTTC78 !


----------



## singleTTC78

rajnin said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope I can join you.
> 
> I had my first IUI on Monday. Everything is good with us except I have a low egg count :-(
> 
> so I am 4dpiui ( i guess I would have ovulated on Tuesday?)
> 
> I was on Puregon injections leading up to ovoulation and then had the HSG trigger shot on Sunday (day before IUI) I took my first pregnal injection yesterday and have two more to go. I have had sore boobs since Tuesday and on and off cramps, which I believe is pretty normal. I guess way to early for any symptoms just yet.
> 
> I have my first blood test on this Monday coming, i think that is to make sure I did ovoulate and then my pregnancy blood test is on the 22nd of May.
> 
> This wait is killing me ....im trying to keep busy and focus my mind on TV/COoking meeting with friends as I dont know how I will cope emotionaly if this IUI didnt work, although our back up plan is for a 2nd IUI straight away.
> 
> Good luck singleTTC78 !

Thank you, lots of hugs and dust your way!!!!!


----------



## aimze

Hi ladies!!!

Great to see you joining in our journey!! 

I'll be a few weeks behind you with a hopeful bfp!!!! X


----------



## bb0506

Hey ladies! I'm now 6 days out from iui. I have to go to a baby shower tomorrow, which I am dreading heavily. Anyone have any tips/advice to make it easier?


----------



## aimze

hi bb..wow a baby shower willl b tough! if it was me id try to take a positive attitude with me an think in a few months/yr this will be my shower  

i know some of you are at testing stage so.gd luck!

im currently on cd7 an 5th day of gonal f...havent forgotnen it yet which has surprised me...wedding plans are going well  llooking at next sept 2013! had a scan 3days into injections which showed nada an next on is tomorrow so hoping to see some little follies!

x


----------



## bb0506

Aimze- yeah, going to a shower was actually worse than I expected. One of my cousins asked 'are you pregnant too?' to which I managed to eek out a no and quickly excuse myself outside. Which then followed with a discussion about me inside - my mom informing her of my 'situation' and it involved my aunt and another cousin. I was mortified. I didn't want any attention at the shower and planned to go and quietly stay under the radar. It was a large shower so no one else was aware as far as i know. The cousin who said it is a nice person and I know she didn't understand (she's single, no kids). But regardless after I finally went back in I avoided eye contact and conversations as much as I could.


----------



## aimze

ar bb that is so bad :-( its just so annoying isnt it! i had a mate who knows our situation an still said."but do you actually want kids" no course not, jus fancied goin through this for fun! idiots, course i want a baby! 

i guess the lesson we learn is to not ask questions an never assume. i used to always ask people if they fancied a second. i now know that their first might hav been a one time miracle!!

x


----------



## Chiles

Just to update you ladies, I just got a bfp even though my cycle was cancelled!!!! I will have to update you all later. I have appointment in the a.m.


----------



## Mamali

Wow Chiles congrats! Am sooooo happy for you!


----------



## Chiles

Thank you!!! And good luck to you all!!!!!!! I just hope this is real. I wish I could tell the world....but I am keeping it on the hush until we know this is real


----------



## Mamali

It is by God's grace! Wish you all the best.


----------



## Chiles

Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## aimze

arrrr that is amazimg!!!! keep us uodated!! x


----------



## Chcltbnny

Chiles said:


> Just to update you ladies, I just got a bfp even though my cycle was cancelled!!!! I will have to update you all later. I have appointment in the a.m.

Congrats! I am sooo happy for you!


----------



## Chcltbnny

AF arrived on Monday with vengeance along with my BFN via beta. 

Went in for baseline u/s this morning and I have 2 large cysts on my right ovary, which sucks cause my left tube is considered blocked. 

So I am doing the waiting game for the next cycle. Congrats to all that rcvd a BFP and good luck to those that are waiting to see it.


----------



## bb0506

Chiles said:


> Thank you!!! And good luck to you all!!!!!!! I just hope this is real. I wish I could tell the world....but I am keeping it on the hush until we know this is real

Wow!! Congratulations! You give hope to the rest of us. How long had you been ttc'ing?


----------



## ayclobes

I had another re-check of my follicle study today. 3 follicles that are starting to finally grow some! they were 10, 11 & 12 for size. My u/s tech I had today, said that they are starting to grow! finally!


----------



## ayclobes

Chiles said:


> Just to update you ladies, I just got a bfp even though my cycle was cancelled!!!! I will have to update you all later. I have appointment in the a.m.


Congrats! I bet you are :cloud9:


----------



## aimze

hi ayclobes...i had u/s Mon an had a 1.1 1.1 an 1.3...apparently they like 1.7-2.4 so another u/s tomorrow an fingers crossed their nice n large! x


----------



## Mamali

Hello guys, AF got me! Tested in the morning it was negative, then later in the evening AF came. I don't even know what am feeling, am just numb!!!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Mamali said:


> Hello guys, AF got me! Tested in the morning it was negative, then later in the evening AF came. I don't even know what am feeling, am just numb!!!

I know that feeling. Numbness - I got it two-fold this week - AF and then two cysts to bum me out of the next cycle.

I am sorry that AF hit you, but we will get baby dust of our own soon!


----------



## bb0506

Sorry to hear af got you mamali and chcltbunny. I understand how frustrated you are. I feel like my body is a ticking time bomb right now as af could get me anytime. I try to stay hopeful but it's hard. I have this weird sign before af hits: my inner right ankle (the vein) starts to kind of throb and swell before af. Well, it started today (10 DPO). I'm hoping af isn't coming too, but it's hard. I hope next month goes well for the two of you, and I hope for more BFPs for the rest of the group. I am on my second iui like mamali and I understand the stress (and expense) of having it fail.


----------



## Chiles

bb0506 said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! And good luck to you all!!!!!!! I just hope this is real. I wish I could tell the world....but I am keeping it on the hush until we know this is real
> 
> Wow!! Congratulations! You give hope to the rest of us. How long had you been ttc'ing?Click to expand...

Thanks again!!! I have been ttc officially since october. Hold in there ladies!


----------



## Chiles

I forgot to mention that my beta came bk at 475.


----------



## singleTTC78

Chiles said:


> I forgot to mention that my beta came bk at 475.

Thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## singleTTC78

Chcltbnny said:


> Mamali said:
> 
> 
> Hello guys, AF got me! Tested in the morning it was negative, then later in the evening AF came. I don't even know what am feeling, am just numb!!!
> 
> I know that feeling. Numbness - I got it two-fold this week - AF and then two cysts to bum me out of the next cycle.
> 
> I am sorry that AF hit you, but we will get baby dust of our own soon!Click to expand...

I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## singleTTC78

Mamali said:


> Hello guys, AF got me! Tested in the morning it was negative, then later in the evening AF came. I don't even know what am feeling, am just numb!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Chiles

Thanks so much ladies I am Hoping for a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!! And wishing that you all get a BFP soon!!!!!


----------



## aimze

hi guys....ne one else got an update? I'm booked in for IUI at 11:30am tomorrow. Triggered at 11:30 last night and had really bad heartburn an lower back ache since! Grrrrrrrrr

Hoping for first time lucky but full of dread for that tww!

x


----------



## sam79

Hi everyone, my tww was finally over yesterday so I had my beta done and got a :bfp: As I turned 33, three days ago, it is the best birthday present ever! :happydance:

aimze - good luck with your iui. fx'd that this is your month.

Lots of :dust: :dust:to everyone


----------



## bb0506

Wonderful news Sam!! Well I am completely shocked to be saying this but, I got a :bfp: as well !!! I am still in disbelief. I just had my blood drawn and will have the official word tomorrow!! I took two test I was so shocked! I want you all to know that I thought for sure my period was going to start, I had cramps. The only differences I noticed were my nipples were sore and I haven't been very hungry.
Well fingers crossed for the rest!! It will happen. I am so used to disappointment it hasn't set in.


----------



## sam79

Congratulations bb! That is awesome news :happydance:


----------



## Mamali

Sam79 and bb0506 congrats:happydance:


----------



## Chiles

bb0506 said:


> Wonderful news Sam!! Well I am completely shocked to be saying this but, I got a :bfp: as well !!! I am still in disbelief. I just had my blood drawn and will have the official word tomorrow!! I took two test I was so shocked! I want you all to know that I thought for sure my period was going to start, I had cramps. The only differences I noticed were my nipples were sore and I haven't been very hungry.
> Well fingers crossed for the rest!! It will happen. I am so used to disappointment it hasn't set in.

Congrats!!!! I had the cramps too, Like af was coming but never did.... I am still in shock. I have an early u/s next week too find out how many babies I have. I am thinking twins. Good Luck and H&H 9 months


----------



## Chiles

sam79 said:


> Hi everyone, my tww was finally over yesterday so I had my beta done and got a :bfp: As I turned 33, three days ago, it is the best birthday present ever! :happydance:
> 
> aimze - good luck with your iui. fx'd that this is your month.
> 
> Lots of :dust: :dust:to everyone

Congrats!!!!!! Future bump buddies


----------



## aimze

wow Sam an bb that's amazing news! lets hope this lucky thread bfp is catching!!! so tell me your numbers! follies/SA an what you did in your tww? did you rest loads/act as normal etc?

im going in in 3hrs! hope my oh SA comes back ok!!! x


----------



## bb0506

Good luck Aimze! I will have my beta tomorrow. My follies were the biggest ever: 24, 22 and another I think around 18. Previous months the biggest I had was 16. I really didn't do much physically because I'm paranoid about overdoing it. I walk my dog some and walk on breaks at work but that's it as far as exercise. I was pretty tired this week. Thankfully prepping for my test at work this past Monday kept me busy mentally! I think that is the hardest part. Have you had your follies measured yet?


----------



## aimze

they were measured on wed as 24/15/13 so one large an two prob stopped!!! what was your oh SA again? im really worried ours will come out really low....but then it only takes 1! x


----------



## bb0506

Wonderful! It only takes one follie and 24 is awesome. I don't know his first sa because my dr at that time just said it was good ( and with that one he ahem . . 'abstained' for like 3-4 days). For the iui we had dr ordered bd like 36 hours prior, and at the last iui his count was about 40 million pre wash, 18 million post wash. I will be thinking of you today! The iui is pretty quick and noninvasive.


----------



## aimze

thanks bb  i heard drink milk helps implantation? all these wives tales HHah!! sperm is currently being analysed!!!!! x


----------



## sam79

Good luck Aimze! fx'd for you. I honestly don't remember the size of my follies - i think one was around 20 and there were another 2 that were smaller. The :spermy: count post wash was 33 million. He had abstained for 4 days as per the request of fs. We also :sex: the night of the iui (although I'm not sure how much good that did as my fs had previously told me that I might have hostile mucus). I took the day off work and laid around on my couch the day of the iui. I have also been having acupuncture twice a week in the hope that it would improve my chances of getting a sticky bean. My acupuncturist also recommended staying away from hot and spicy foods as well keeping my body warm (feet included) and not swimming in cold pools. Other than that, I just kept busy during my tww and it seemed to go quickly. Hope the info helps.


----------



## aimze

hi ladies! iui complete!! 19mil post wash which is Fab for my oh! x


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> thanks bb  i heard drink milk helps implantation? all these wives tales HHah!! sperm is currently being analysed!!!!! x

You know, I heard pineapple for implantation. But now that you say that I've been drinking more milk, eating cheese/protein. I changed my diet to organic hormone free foods and I'm hoping that helps. Apparently most of the meat/dairy in the us has these hormones that increase your estrogen, which you don't want if you have low progesterone like me. So I am going to stick with the diet! So i can see where that wifes tale comes from because miwells supposed to help your progesterone. I guess hormones are illegal in food in Europe.


----------



## bb0506

Wonderful about your SA Aimze!


----------



## aimze

im on the milk lol!! mayb pineapple yoghurt covers all angles lol!! 

x


----------



## bb0506

I got my beta: 80. It was taken yesterday at 12 DPO. So I think that's pretty good, getting it again Monday, and the ultrasound isn't until 7 weeks (3 weeks from now). But hey, I've waited long enough, three more weeks is a breeze when you go month after month! :)


----------



## aimze

Yay BB thats fab!!! Happy an Healthy 9 months to you!! I'm hoping to catch the baby dust from you all since there are a few BFP's flying around here! BB did you test early? My FS said I shouldnt test until 2 days after AF is due but I know i'll b POAS early since I have a slight addiction! 

x


----------



## bb0506

Technically I didn't test early because I have a short LP of 10-11 days. When day 12 hit and I hadn't even had any spotting I decided to test. I wasn't expecting positive! I am only 13 DPO today. I do recommend not testing too soon after an hcg trigger if you had one because it can give a false positive. My test was two weeks out from the trigger.


----------



## aimze

thts great you waited the two.wks! i guess you have to with the trigger shot!!! your scan date will fly! yay! x


----------



## bb0506

So Aimze we should expect to hear from you June first I assume? ( two weeks from today). I actually only made it 12 days from my iui :)


----------



## aimze

1st june i make it!!!! will try an wait till then neway haha!! x


----------



## Chiles

Congrats BB!!!!! Is that your 1st beta?!? I have my 1st u/s next week (early) just to see how many sacs are there. And it seems like forever! Yay for bump buddies! 

Fx for you aimze!!!!! Hope u will be joining us soon!


----------



## aimze

thanks chiles!i'll be doing everthimg i can to get a sticky bean! really random question but do u think if you have sex while the egg is trying to attach itself could harm your chamces?! weird question i kno!!! 

x


----------



## bb0506

Chiles said:


> Congrats BB!!!!! Is that your 1st beta?!? I have my 1st u/s next week (early) just to see how many sacs are there. And it seems like forever! Yay for bump buddies!
> 
> Fx for you aimze!!!!! Hope u will be joining us soon!

Yes- it was done at only 12 DPO however (I have a short LP so I tested at 12). When was yours done because it was much higher? I heard that can indicate multiples, but I think it depends how early because the number doubles daily.


----------



## Chiles

aimze said:


> thanks chiles!i'll be doing everthimg i can to get a sticky bean! really random question but do u think if you have sex while the egg is trying to attach itself could harm your chamces?! weird question i kno!!!
> 
> x

I don't think it will ruin your chances at all. Your baby iis attaching itself in the uterus and sex is in the vajayjay. So :sex: away lol 



bb0506 said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Congrats BB!!!!! Is that your 1st beta?!? I have my 1st u/s next week (early) just to see how many sacs are there. And it seems like forever! Yay for bump buddies!
> 
> Fx for you aimze!!!!! Hope u will be joining us soon!
> 
> Yes- it was done at only 12 DPO however (I have a short LP so I tested at 12). When was yours done because it was much higher? I heard that can indicate multiples, but I think it depends how early because the number doubles daily.Click to expand...

If I go by my cycle I would be about to hit 6 weeks. But I don't think I am that far along. Since I never ovulated on my own and I wasn't checking for ovulation I really have no Idea where I am at. That sucks a million. Hopefully I will find out exactly weds


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> thanks chiles!i'll be doing everthimg i can to get a sticky bean! really random question but do u think if you have sex while the egg is trying to attach itself could harm your chamces?! weird question i kno!!!
> 
> x

Hey Aimze! I just wanted to check in and see how you are doing in the tww. Will Saturday be one week for you? Just wanted you to know I was thinking of you and hope to hear good news soon!!


----------



## aimze

doing ok!!! 6days gone an im sure i'll b testing early!!! hows everyonw else?

x


----------



## sam79

Thinking of you aimze and hoping you get positive results whenever you decide to test. fx :dust:


----------



## aimze

Hows everyone doing in this lucky BFP thread? Half of you seem to be spreading the baby dust nicely  keep it coming haha!!!

So i'm now 9dpiui...Had a progesterone test yesterday to check the quality of my ovulation and find that out on Tuesday, then I think i'm going to be naughty and test on Wednesday which will be 12dpiui and see how that goes!


I'm a POAS addict! I cant help it! 

x


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> Hows everyone doing in this lucky BFP thread? Half of you seem to be spreading the baby dust nicely  keep it coming haha!!!
> 
> So i'm now 9dpiui...Had a progesterone test yesterday to check the quality of my ovulation and find that out on Tuesday, then I think i'm going to be naughty and test on Wednesday which will be 12dpiui and see how that goes!
> 
> 
> I'm a POAS addict! I cant help it!
> 
> x

I got my BFP at 12 DPO! Good luck! How are you feeling? I remember I didn't feel different at all sat/sun (7/8 DPO) (probably too early), Monday I had alot to focus on for work so I didnt think about it, tuesday (10 DPO)I cried because I thought I was out, and Thursday was 12 DPO for me, held out til then to test! I hope Wednesday is your day!


----------



## Chiles

FX Aimze!!!


----------



## aimze

hi you lucky ladies! thanks for poppin in  so 4 morr sleeps till af is due! did another test to see if trigger is gone an i think there is the slimmest trigger shot line altho my oh says there is nothin there haha!!

will update u soon!!

x


----------



## bb0506

aimze said:


> hi you lucky ladies! thanks for poppin in  so 4 morr sleeps till af is due! did another test to see if trigger is gone an i think there is the slimmest trigger shot line altho my oh says there is nothin there haha!!
> 
> will update u soon!!
> 
> x

How are you feeling? You get to test soon, right?!? Hoping for good news.


----------



## Chcltbnny

Just dropping in to say hello after my month off. I have been lurking and reading but really had nothing to contribute due to being off this month.

I am waiting for AF to arrive so that I can start IUI cycle 2 - hopefully my cysts are gone. But she is taking her sweet time getting here. I am usually 26 day cycle but I guess that she is waiting a little longer because I was early last month. Hopefully tomorrow!

Relax and good thoughts is my strategy this time. Well good luck to everyone and baby dust to all.


----------



## aimze

Hey chclt! 

Glad to see you are back!! I hope af doesn't keep you waiting unless its a bfp  

I got a bfp last month...were so lucky an amazed..it shows iui really does wrk.

Best of luck an keep us updated!

X


----------



## Chcltbnny

aimze said:


> Hey chclt!
> 
> Glad to see you are back!! I hope af doesn't keep you waiting unless its a bfp
> 
> I got a bfp last month...were so lucky an amazed..it shows iui really does wrk.
> 
> Best of luck an keep us updated!
> 
> X

Congrats Aimze! I am sooo happy for you. 

Well she (AF) finally decided to make a very late appearance late last night so I am cd1 and go in tomorrow AM for the baseline u/s. Fx'd that I am all clear this month and that this month is my month!

Here is to hoping and praying!


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies! It's been a while, just dropped in to say hello. Congrats Aimze, so happy for you.


----------



## ayclobes

I have my 1st u/s july 5...i am hoping and praying that this baby is healthy and that we see a hb


----------



## aimze

hey ayclobes  thts not far away. hoping with you for a hb! x


----------



## ayclobes

i know it! but ahhh! i'm nervous b/c we lost peanut at 8w+4 last time..and thats so close to where i'd be for the u/s! I had a little of spotting on thursday & friday..i called my midwife saturday and instead of reassuring me..she told me to watch it/keep an eye on it b/c it could be a "miscarriage in the works" uhm..pretty sure i told her that i had NO cramping, NO bleeding, and absolutely NO clotting associated..i even told her it was only when i used the bathroom--when wipping and it was like a very light pink color.


----------



## aimze

oh i totally understand...i was in hospital on wed with heavy bleeding but tge scan showed the sac an yolk an she said it was too early for a heartbeat so im going back tomorro at 6+4 to hopefully see it!

so worrying isnt it!! x


----------



## sam79

Chclt - GL this cycle. Hope it is your BFP month!

Mamali - How have you been? Are you doing another iui this cycle?

:dust:


----------



## ayclobes

Aimze - gl! 

i got my betas back today from getting done yesterday @ 26dpo--11,588! holy! and my 1st u/s is 6/29!


----------



## aimze

ayclobes gd betas!! i saw the heartbeat yay!

ayclobes i had high betas an really thought id see two but luckily the one poppy seed! yay 

x


----------



## ayclobes

oh wow! my midwife is thinking there is 2 in there, but we'll see next week!


----------



## aimze

whens your scan? you're exactly a week behind me  bump buddie yay!! iv thought about too much alread, pram/nursery! cant help myself!

x


----------



## Chiles

ayclobes said:


> Aimze - gl!
> 
> i got my betas back today from getting done yesterday @ 26dpo--11,588! holy! and my 1st u/s is 6/29!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Chcltbnny

sam79 said:


> Chclt - GL this cycle. Hope it is your BFP month!
> 
> Mamali - How have you been? Are you doing another iui this cycle?
> 
> :dust:

Thanks Sam! 

Amize - that is awesome you saw the heartbeat. Hope everything fine with you. 

AFM - U/S this morning showed 3 mature follicles. Took my Ovidrel shot and have IUI 1 in the AM. The other is scheduled for Friday AM. Fxd and hoping for a BFP in two weeks!


----------



## ayclobes

my scan is a week from today! ahhhh! i cant wait, but a part of me is so nervous b/c of my mmc in november :/


----------



## Chiles

ayclobes said:


> Aimze - gl!
> 
> i got my betas back today from getting done yesterday @ 26dpo--11,588! holy! and my 1st u/s is 6/29!

It can go either ways...at 26dpo is very later in a cycles since hcg doubles every 24-72 hours. I had ny betas early and they thought I had multiples as well. Good Luck with the scan, I will be looking for an update from you.


Good Luck ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Today was a test of patience. Just around the corner from DR and was rear ended. I was already running like 5 minutes late, and then had to wait for the police and police report to be done. 

I was trying to stay calm and patient as they went through the process but I was sooo close and yet had to deal with life's interrupts. When I finally got there - they were all so nice and helpful - Sperm count of 15 million for the 2nd IUI. 

Came home propped up on the couch, ate a little bit of pineapple, and took the longest nap ever! Hahaha! Ovulation has me really crampy this time though. But...Yeah this time feels sooo much better - relaxed and confident. Here is to my 2ww!


----------

